# Rental Contracts



## dcolson003 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

We are in the process of a huge overhaul of the rental contract for the theatre I manage. We are a High School, that host a growing number of rentals each year. Last year we had 4 rentals, and as of right now for the upcoming year we are looking at 6 big rentals plus little 1 day rentals here and there. 

I was wondering what some people have listed in their contracts. 

I'm specifically looking to what people say regarding live animals in their venues? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 

D. Olson


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 12, 2010)

Currently I believe the only stipulation on animals in our contract (a school in a very similar situation to yours) is that it is service animals only.

Send me a pm with your email and I'll pass it along to my Production Manager/mistress of all things contracual and see if she has any adivice for you.


----------



## kendal69 (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Absolutely NO venomous: NO rear-fanged: No surgically altered: NO venomous animals of any kind. Anyone that has a venomous animal (including the parking lot, hotel or show building) will be prosecuted - it's against the law to possess or sell venomous reptiles in Illinois.

2. No imported reptiles. Captive bred or "quality" farm raised animals only if we wouldn't buy it, you won't be allowed to sell it. You get the idea! This rule will be strictly enforced.

3. Vendor set-up will start Friday at 12 p.m. until 7:00 p.m. and also on Saturday at 7:30 a.m. to 10 am. On Sunday the show opens for vendors 10 am. The show opens to the public at 11:00 a.m.

4. No crocodilians are legal for sale or ownership in Illinois.

5. All animals must be kept in clean, suitable, secure and humane containers. We discourage keeping animals in the hotel rooms. Please arrange to keep animals in the convention building only - no animals can be displayed or kept uncaged elsewhere in the facility. Recaptured animals that escape from your tables are considered fair game for the PIJAC Auction. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED !!

6. Endangered species or other "permit animals" must not be sold or displayed without proper legal documentation from the seller and the buyer. Department of Natural Resources of Illinois, Fish and Wildlife Service and other undercover personnel will be present.

7. Only paid Vendors/Dealers are allowed to sell or display animals during show hours at the Convention Center only. All animals must be sold by Vendors/Dealers only. Once a "sold" animal leaves the building, it cannot be brought back inside. A "hold for (with the buyer's name note)" can be kept secure - behind the vendor's table - if the buyer needs to leave the building temporarily. No sales or transactions can be conducted in the parking lots, from vehicles at the hotels, restaurants, the hotel rooms and hotel lobbies.

8. Professional security will be provided Friday night until Saturday morning and Saturday night until Sunday
morning. No one may enter during these times for any reason. The building will be locked and protected by armed security during the off show hours. There will be no other weapons of any kind allowed during the show hours, except for security personnel.

9. No live mammals or birds allowed for sale. It's a reptile show, not a pet show.

10. One Vendor name badge will be issued for each paid booth (no sharing or swapping of badges). Vendors are entitled to purchase one additional badge per paid booth. Vendor passes are to be used by the registered vendor and his associates/employees only. Only show personnel VIP’s and registered vendors will be allowed in the hall during set-up/breakdown hours.

11. Vendors who are sharing tables or selling animals on consignment for friends are held responsible for animals placed on their tables. Know what you are selling, whether it's yours or not! The vendor who rents the table is held responsible for following all the show rules. No subletting of tables is allowed without the permission of show management.

12. All items for sale must be reptile/amphibians related or products/services relating to the show's environmental goals.

13. All exhibitors are expected to act in a professional manner. In appropriate behavior (angry outbursts, verbal threats or physical violence) will not be invited back the following year and may be asked to exit the show immediately.

14. N.A.R.B. Conference and Trade Show and the BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH SCHOOL cannot be held responsible for damage, theft or injuries and they also reserve the right to expel anyone that is in violation of these rules. Since the show coordinator must deal with the possible misinterpretation of these rules or numerous unforeseen problems, the show coordinator reserves the right to remove any animal or any exhibitor for any reason.

NOTE: An inspection by qualified professionals and other vendors, will be conducted before and during the show.

Please take the captive bred rule very seriously. It will be enforced. NARBC wishes to maintain a reputation for offering only high quality, healthy, captive bred animals. If it is not healthy do not bring it to the show! NARBC is not responsible for omission or error at time of print.


----------



## jwl868 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are a few links to facility request forms for a few large school districts around here.

http://www.prsd.k12.pa.us/flyers/facilitiesuseapplicationfinal102506.pdf

http://www.nhsd.net/files/36588/faci_requ_form.pdf

http://www.htsd.k12.pa.us/uploaded/...pplicationfacilitiesuseJune2008RevB&WLogo.pdf

But no mention of animals though.


Joe


----------

